# SV vs. OFA ratings



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been told the SV will accept the OFA hip ratings, but not the elbows. Is that true? And if so, why? TIA


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This is for the koer only.......you can use OFA or SV hips. For elbows not. OFA is pass or fail elbows. SV has grades exactly like hips. Since dogs are routinely done at 1 year for SV, often they are not "finished" and can improve at 2......some dogs with NZ elbows come here and are sound their whole lives.....produce normal elbows....so looking at less than 'a' normal on SV ratings is IMO always taken with a grain of salt.....if they are 'a' normal - no problem, but I have seen too many FNs and even NZs resubmitted to OFA and come back Good for hips and Normal for Elbows. I have done dogs at 12-16 months and sent to OFA for prelims, then to SV - all have been Good and Normal and gone 'a' normal both hips and elbows....if they were less than 'a' normal I would repeat at 2-2.5

Lee


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

OFA IS doing 1,2, and 3 ratings on elbows now. One of my dogs got a "good" hip rating and a grade 1 on the elbows at 1 year. I called OFA and he said he just didn't think the elbow was perfect enough to pass. My vet was surprised, he thought they looked great. These were, of course, prelims.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdluvr said:


> OFA IS doing 1,2, and 3 ratings on elbows now. One of my dogs got a "good" hip rating and a grade 1 on the elbows at 1 year. I called OFA and he said he just didn't think the elbow was perfect enough to pass. My vet was surprised, he thought they looked great. These were, of course, prelims.



??? I just had Seger's done. there was no rating. It was "normal"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While OFA grades them - the official is still pass and fail....with your Grade 1 elbows, you got a letter I believe, NOT an OFA Certificate. The grade for your information, but it is considered a fail if not normal.



Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While OFA grades them - the official is still pass and fail....with your Grade 1 elbows, you got a letter I believe, NOT an OFA Certificate. The grade is for your information, but it is considered a fail if not normal. The SV does not "fail" them until 'a' 4....1 being normal, 2 being fast normal and 3 still acceptable.



Lee


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, correct I got a letter. Now I understand. Thanks!


----------

